# Corsair 2100 headset



## Elmo (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi i would like to ask if anyone has used/owns corsair 2100 wireless headset?

im currently in the market looking for a headset that is comfy and also good in terms of quality.

Ive been reading about corsair 2100  having some buzzing noise if you use the mic and charge at the same time. I would like to know if this effects all units or certain units? 

http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/127-corsair/1266008-vengeance-2100-buzzing-while-charging/
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=125432


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2014)

I would buy this instead.. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A68R8/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006DIA77E/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002CZW0Y/?tag=tec06d-20

the difference in quality is night and day


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 8, 2014)

I know everyone loves the simplicity of gaming headsets, but you would honestly get a LOT more out of what BumbleBee suggested or AD700 + standalone mic. I've been through a lot of headsets, notice how I said "been through"? That's cause they all broke. I have treated them right and have taken care of each and every one I owned, but there just isn't one out there that has great build quality.

for gaming
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A68R8/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CMS0XU/?tag=tec06d-20

MIC:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00029MTMQ/?tag=tec06d-20

or anything that's clip on or blue microphones

I just wanna say it saddens me when I see someone say "WHICH HEADSET SHOULD I GET?!?" Everyone throws out the option that real headphones and a standalone mic is just better, you can even do mods to get your microphone built into your headphones if you have the know how. In the end it really is up to you.


----------

